
DNA could be the future of data storage - quakeguy
https://www.researchgate.net/blog/post/dna-could-be-the-future-of-data-storage
======
pottersbasilisk
Sounds like a bad idea. Genomes arent static and have a ton of helper protein
enzyme complexes to repair damage. We don't even really know how epigentics
really affects much of anything.

------
ifrancium
There's also a neat startup from IndieBio doing something similar:
[https://catalogdna.com/](https://catalogdna.com/)

------
cbanek
What I really wonder is what does this mean for the future of copying the
data.

If it's DNA it seems like you could split and replicate the DNA in a PCR to
come up with a huge number of copies. (like they do to amplify DNA for
testing)

Not to mention, the future of injecting someone with some data DNA that is to
be reproduced by the host body and later recovered possibly without notice by
the target. Also using the DNA repair mechanisms to keep the data correct.

Pretty cool stuff.

------
Nzen
tl;dr a team has used some kind of novel encoding to pack the max bits into
some test tube dna. Presumably a strategy better than 4B5B? Far future use is
Amazon Glacier storage.

I recommend
[http://dnafountain.teamerlich.org/](http://dnafountain.teamerlich.org/) over
the linked interview. It has links to their paper and github page.

------
type0
Old news, it's been known as a method for cold storage of data for at least 10
years. We probably won't see it used in your smartphones in the near future
unless your phone looks like amoeba.

------
bm1362
I can't find any numbers on throughput?

